
Show HN: Blanko – Minimal New Tab - ship_it
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/blanko/pjggpgkeoobpfffpknhakgeenhhlomgj
======
ship_it
Hey there! I'm author of `blanko`. Blanko is a Chrome extension for minimal
New Tab pages.

\- Set as many words as you want.

\- Switch between dark and white theme.

\- With every `New Tab` you will get a random word from your list.

Pros:

* Boost motivation.

* Inspires you.

* Doesn't spend much resources.

* Free & Open-Source.

Cons:

\- Not a lot of options :( Will try to add new features.

Still in early phase, just released the 1st version today, and would love to
hear your input.

Credits to /u/goffstown for current logo, and /u/am_rawr for older logo
version.

Notable similar extensions/alternatives:

\- Currently
-([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/currently/ojhmphdk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/currently/ojhmphdkpgbibohbnpbfiefkgieacjmh/related))

\- Blank New Tab - ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/blank-new-tab-
page...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/blank-new-tab-
page/jonikckfpolfcdcgdficelkfffkloemh))

------
madprops
Why does it needs permission to read and change data on google.com and why
does it need to read my browser's history?

